# EV startup - Motorbike



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

A EV startup company has released a teaser poster on an electric Motor Bike based on Li-Ion batteries.










I'm guesstimating around 10 kWh Li-Ion battery pack for a bike weighing 200 kg to get a range of 300 km. I have doubts if they will deliver on the 500 km promise.

Question for technical experts here - 

Can such a motor bike provide a range of 500 km?
IF yes what would be the energy in kWh that would be needed for a bike that weighs say 200-250 kg to go upto 500 km?

Also details on how would u arrive at that energy (kWh) would be useful!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Kamleshgk said:


> Can such a motor bike provide a range of 500 km?


Maybe if you drive at 25 km/h all day long!
Seriously this bike will never make 500 km of range on a single charge.

The drawing seem did by a student in design


----------



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

Yabert said:


> Maybe if you drive at 25 km/h all day long!
> Seriously this bike will never make 500 km of range on a single charge.
> 
> The drawing seem did by a student in design


haha lots of people have doubts. I guess the company has made a poster trying to get eyeballs.

Can u explain in technical terms why a bike weighing 200-250 kg cant offer a 500 km range?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, let say this bike need 3 Kw to maintain 50 km/h (3000w is very little power for this kind of bike. At higher speed that will be worse).
So, in this example, if you travel during 10h you will travel 500 km. At 50 km/h you will need a battery who supply 3 kWh each hour to travel. For 10h that mean a 30 kWh battery.
This kind of battery alone will weight around 200 to 250 Kg with current battery technology so that give 0 Kg for the rest of the motorcycle


----------



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

Yabert said:


> Well, let say this bike need 3 Kw to maintain 50 km/h (3000w is very little power for this kind of bike. At higher speed that will be worse).
> So, in this example, if you travel during 10h you will travel 500 km. At 50 km/h you will need a battery who supply 3 kWh each hour to travel. For 10h that mean a 30 kWh battery.
> This kind of battery alone will weight around 200 to 250 Kg with current battery technology so that give 0 Kg for the rest of the motorcycle


Thanks Yabert. That helps in understanding stuff.

So what in your estimate would be the power requirements (in Watts) for a 250 kg motor bike to travel at 50 km / hour?
As 3000 watts seem to be less.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Kamleshgk said:


> Thanks Yabert. That helps in understanding stuff.
> 
> So what in your estimate would be the power requirements (in Watts) for a 250 kg motor bike to travel at 50 km / hour?
> As 3000 watts seem to be less.


If it had a full fairing - maybe a recumbent - then you would require a lot less power - maybe as little as 1000w
BUT
The bike as shown would need a lot more - almost certainly more than 3000w probably more like 4000w


----------

